# Know Any Chow Rescues?



## poohlp (Jul 10, 2007)

I am looking for Chow rescues in North Florida/South Georgia. I have a chow or chow cross I just picked up off the streets and am looking for anyone in my area that can help me out. Please post here or pm ime if you know of anyone.

Thanks!


----------

